# Root Tabs



## Eugine Thomas (23 Feb 2015)

I'm just having a look at some of the chemical compositions that make up root tabs because I was hoping that I would find out what they're mainly composed of. I though they were more or less potassium sulfate and iron. I've copied some ingredient lists down below, just for reference. Basically, what I want to know (what I was hoping to find out, but didn't) was what on earth are these tabs _actually, mainly, _made of (I think the word I'm looking for is "excipient"); there must be some sort of "inert filler" because, if not, one root tab (on volume alone) would probably be enough to fertilise an entire substrate for about six months, right? That can't be right: can someone put me out of my misery?



> *Seachem Flourish Tabs*
> 
> Total Nitrogen, 0.28%
> Available Phosphate, 0.17%
> ...



SOURCE: http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlourishTabs.html



> *API Root Tabs Aquarium Plant Fertilizer*
> 
> Total Nitrogen 3.0%, Water Insoluble Nitrogen 2.13%, Other Water Soluble Nitrogen 0.53%, Urea Nitrogen 0.34 %, Available Phosphate 1.0%, Soluble Potash 1.0%, Iron 5.0%, Chelated Iron 5%.



SOURCE: http://www.petco.com/product/112621/API-Root-Tabs-Aquarium-Plant-Fertilizer.aspx


----------



## Eugine Thomas (23 Feb 2015)

Can someone please move this thread over to "Aquarium Fert Dosing": I misread "filtration" for "fertilisation".


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (23 Feb 2015)

Not sure my friend but I'm guessing some kind of caking agent holds them together.  In the case of fertilising for 6 months, it's probably a bit ambitious but I know some do slow release chemically. The science behind that is beyond me but I have came across explanations before that sounded feasible.  I once questioned it before myself and came across an explanation.


----------



## Eugine Thomas (23 Feb 2015)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Not sure my friend but I'm guessing some kind of caking agent holds them together. In the case of fertilising for 6 months, it's probably a bit ambitious but I know some do slow release chemically. The science behind that is beyond me but I have came across explanations before that sounded feasible. I once questioned it before myself and came across an explanation.



I was just thinking to myself, as I was putting a few in the other day: "If this is just potassium sulfate and a bit of iron then that's a lot." When I fertilised my substrate six months ago I only added a wee bit of potassium sulfate (following the instructions on the packet (albeit for terrestrial gardening)): it worked out to be about the same volume as a single root tab. It just seemed strange to be putting so much fertiliser in the second time around (and in such a small area). I'm not worried: I just became interested in what they might have added and did some quick, and unsuccessful, research. I know that when the pharmacist gives you your tablets, the active ingredient is often so small that the they have to "bulk" up the volume with an "excipient" just for it to be big enough to swallow; thought it might be the same for root tabs.

Thanks for replying, though...

Eugine


----------



## EnderUK (24 Feb 2015)

Get some natural/organic red clay (which is a PITA to find in the UK, if you can't find anything local try baths potters supply). Get your ferts and make pud pies with your ferts in the clay. Let dry then place deep into the substrate and quickly. TBH the ferts might not last that long but clay is always good in the substrate as it acts as media for ion exchange. Can be messy if you start pulling up clay with plant roots during rescape though.


----------



## ian_m (24 Feb 2015)

Eugine Thomas said:


> (albeit for terrestrial gardening


Be very very careful about using terrestrial fertilisers in aquariums. They often contain large amounts of ammonium compounds in form of ammonium nitrate, ammonium citrate & ammonium sulphate and large amounts of urea based compounds (Osmocote is 60% urea), both of which are extremely toxic to fauna. You can use them if careful, at bottom of substrate, embedding in clay, frozen ice cubes where they leech slowly into the water not causing an issue. However there is always the possibility, during planting and rearranging you could expose them, which could then cause issues to the live stock.


----------



## Eugine Thomas (24 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the warning: it was only potassium sulfate.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Mar 2015)

For what it's worth. I use the Osmocote in ice cubes method about every 2/3 months. Never had any problems but I do notice some eventually make their way to the surface.


----------

